# Easiest R4512 fence upgrade. T3? Incra? Vega? Others?



## ppg677 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, I like my Ridgid R4512. No alignment issues, solid saw, and at 280 pounds and on wheels is still reasonably portable for my small shop.

Unfortunately the fence sort of sucks. Even when I press the left side of the T when tightening, I don't think it is repeatably parallel to the blade hence I get burn marks when using a 50t combination blade.

Looks like my fence upgrade options are as follows:

0) Attempt a DIY fix like this guy: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58544

1) Delta T3 fence from Home Depot, $180 shipped

2) Incra TS-LS, $450 shipped and on backorder for 6-7 weeks

3) Vega Pro 40, $370 shipped. http://www.tools-plus.com/vega-pro40.html

4) ???

I'm not finding Biesmeyer anywhere other than eBay and looks to be about ~ $450 shipped.

I'd prefer to keep the ~30" rip capacity (to the right) that I currently have. I'd prefer to keep the existing steel wings that I currently have. I'd prefer easier installation.

Concern about the Delta T3 is that some people report concave fence due to poorly extruded aluminum.

Concern about Incra TS-LS is that I have to wait 7+ weeks.

Concern about Vega Pro 40 is that I've read I have to figure out a different wing system, and since it is 40" rip capacity, I need to cut it (?).

Comments? Roll the dice on a T3 and return it if it is not straight?


----------



## 6744 (Sep 10, 2010)

I put a T3 on my Ridgid about 5 years ago. A little project, but huge difference in performance.

Works great!


----------



## kam_wood (Jan 27, 2017)

I have installed Vaga Pro 40 on my R4512 and it is OK. There was no need to drill anything for the front rail but for the back rail I had to drill and tap one hole. The measuring scale still need to be peeled off and re-glued (it is about 0.5 in off). Also there was a problem with the plates that supposed to be attached to the extension table. I sent an email to Vega and never heard back.

To be honest, $370 sounds way toooooooo much for the fence.


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Just to round out the replies, I've had an Incra TS-LS on my C-man version of that saw for 4 or so years now. Made to install in existing holes, easily repeatable, haven't needed to square it up at all since install. Since the saw is left tilt, when I change blades I simply reset the scale-just slides to 0 after kissing the blade to the fence. (that makes more sense once you've used it!!)

My experience with that system-i'd be willing to wait 7 weeks if I needed to. Carbide Processors is showing 4-6 weeks, and they ship free. That time frame on their site may be off, but my last few Incra purchases have been from them with net prices delivered better than any I could find. And..they're good people to deal with!! (no financial interest, just a happy camper.)
earl


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

There's a reason you have to wait on the incra. They're very good. Love mine. But that's a long wait. I'm waiting for a wonder fence for a new router setup now.
Gerald


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Incra is gold for a reason. It will elevate your skills to the next level. I have the LS-III as well as the miter gauge and several of their rules.










M


----------



## ppg677 (Jan 21, 2016)

> I put a T3 on my Ridgid about 5 years ago. A little project, but huge difference in performance.
> 
> Works great!
> 
> - 6744


How do you handle the wings with different rails? Looks like the wings are supported by the existing rails


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> I put a T3 on my Ridgid about 5 years ago. A little project, but huge difference in performance.
> 
> Works great!
> 
> ...


Any time you add an after market fence to a table saw, you'll typically have to line up the new rails with the old, then mark and drill corresponding mounting holes in the rails to match the current ones. I had to do this with an Accusquare fence I put on an older Craftsman (another good fence option I don't see mentioned often, and it has t-slots in the fence for mounting auxiliary/sacrificial faces), and it wasn't too much of an ordeal.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't see dropping that kind of cash for a fence that is essentially worth more than the saw. I had some issues with my Rigid and after getting the Woodpeckers Saw Gauge to improve my set up, (over previously using a square etc.) and then using clean sharp blades I got rid of the burning.

If you've already done all of this, then disregard, but I'm planning to keep hiding some money until I can upgrade the entire saw, and then sell off my Rigid.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

If you are close to Houston I have one of these I would sell you cheap
http://grizzly.com/products/Aluma-Classic-Fence-Standard/W1716


----------



## ppg677 (Jan 21, 2016)

> If you are close to Houston I have one of these I would sell you cheap
> http://grizzly.com/products/Aluma-Classic-Fence-Standard/W1716
> 
> - Davevand


Thanks, unfortunately I'm a long ways from Houston! I live in Wisconsin.

Agree on not putting too much money into this saw. At some point I see an upgrade to flesh-sensing technology.

Sounds like the Home Depot T3 fence might be the best bet. If its a dud I can return it. I doubt Home Depot would notice if I drilled some additional holes in the rails.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Incra mounts on any saw without drilling. The T slot allows you to mount on any hole spacing and the brackets are slotted for vertical adjustment. If you buy Incra you'll remount it on your new saw. The Incra puts new life in an old saw.









M


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

I would try the DYI solution first. If that doesn't suffice , I'd go with the Delta. 
My saw came with that fence and it's worked flawlessly


----------



## ppg677 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm going to try a DIY solution. In fact I may even use a 3d printer to custom-print a sliding (plastic) piece that doesn't have slop.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I used UHMW tape to tighten mine up. Works fine for me.


----------



## MichaelTT (Mar 1, 2018)

So, what's the consensus (if there is any..) I also have the 4512, and also have all the issues with the fence..
Trying to decide on whether to go with the Delta, or the Vega…
The Delta of course appeals because of the price..
But I would be willing to spend the $$ for the Vega if it is really that much better.
So, is the Vega really a $150 better than the Delta ?


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I went this route, extremely customizable.
https://vsctools.com/diy-guide-rails/


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Incra


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

If you are looking to buy, I'd suggest you leave a location. I currently have a Vega homeowner, and a Vega pro, and either would be cheaper than from a store. I don't ship though, so it would have to be local. I can't guarantee this, but I'd bet there are some other members who also have a fence or 3 they wouldn't mind parting with.

My thought is yes the Vega is 150 bux better than any Delta fence I have ever seen, Maybe 100 better than a Beis, but I truly love Vega fences. Vega micro adjusts, none of the others do.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Incra micro adjusts …


----------



## MichaelTT (Mar 1, 2018)

@ therealSteveN:
check your messages, turns out I am close enough for a pickup..


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I put a Delta (T2 I think) on my Craftsman TS quite a few years ago.
I have been pretty happy with it, but the first one came crooked and they had to send me a second one.
It is way better than your typical contractor saw fence.


----------



## MichaelTT (Mar 1, 2018)

So, I ended up connecting with therealSteveN, and bought a Vega fence from him. 
Very nice guy, a pleasure to deal with. 
And the fence turned out to be exactly as advertised.. Works perfectly, stays parallel to the blade, no matter how often you move it, and thanks to the micro-adjuster, no more bumping the fence.
Totally worth the money !


----------



## HuckleberryWoodWrks (Jan 14, 2020)

> Incra mounts on any saw without drilling. The T slot allows you to mount on any hole spacing and the brackets are slotted for vertical adjustment. If you buy Incra you ll remount it on your new saw. The Incra puts new life in an old saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope that gauge is still accurate!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

My *fence* sucks too… he never pays me what my nefarious goods are worth…

Personally I love the *Incra* and swear by mine on the router table.

Can extrapolate that same feeling to my table saw, however, I am just too mean to sacrifice that real estate to the right (normally) of the fence and use it as a 2nd. router table (already has the fence) or a mini assembly table with the router retracted.

That Delta T3 looks like a *biesemeyer style fence*.. I would recommend that linked with a *Wixey WR700 Saw Fence Digital Readout*... the precision of the *Wixey* is incomparable (IMO) and repeatable to .01mm (whatever that is in the Yanke fractals) without sacrificing the RHS space. Add the two together and it may blow your budget, however, if you surf the WEB, you may pick up a Wixey cheaper/sale and if you bulk buy the 2032 batteries for the Wixey from China, you'll save a fortune.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> So, I ended up connecting with therealSteveN, and bought a Vega fence from him.
> Very nice guy, a pleasure to deal with.
> And the fence turned out to be exactly as advertised.. Works perfectly, stays parallel to the blade, no matter how often you move it, and thanks to the micro-adjuster, no more bumping the fence.
> Totally worth the money !
> ...


Mike, I didn't see this right away. It was great meeting you, and I'm so happy to know you are happy with your new to you Vega fence. They do what they say they will do. Plus it's what you want them to do.


----------

